# Kids Last Nite, More to Come



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ol Lela never shows kidding sign till she's actually gruntin em out in the general population. Yesterday aft she talked softly to me. Lela usually pretty quiet.
Brought her to kidding pen at 8pm by 9 she went to work.
After fishing out front legs on head presentation she had buckling #2 5 minutes later.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats on the fairly easy deliveries & a healthy mama! Do we get to see pics soon?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats Nancy!

pics! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....can't wait to see pics.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, pics as soon as I can figure it out.

Just brought 2 sisters down to a bldg; one with a little light goo & the other pretty big, neither has dropped yet but we all know how that can change in the blink of an eye.
We almost didnt need collars they knew where they were going & how come. :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

2b 1d she was breech unassisted. 1 boy appeared to have herniated naval, expired shortly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh im sorry about the boy  congrats on the other girl born


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

at midnight the booger slid out #4. she was breech


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss....  :hug: but congrats... on the new babies..... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, you sound like a busy girl! Congrats on your new babies... Hey, I'm right down the road on Everett! let me know if you ever need anything...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wonderful! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

milk and honey said:


> Wow, you sound like a busy girl! Congrats on your new babies... Hey, I'm right down the road on Everett! let me know if you ever need anything...


Sleep would be nice. But you're sure welcome anytime!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow congrats you are a busy bee! I'm sorry about the loss of the buckling


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

thx HS, no time to get attached he went in 5 minutes.

% Nanette had doeling out in general population. Brought them to birthing suite
where she got more bellyful colostrum.
Half hr or so went by. OK whats the holdup here?
Found somebody with leg folded back . Got him out; fished for the next one who's leg was also folded back. Beautiful dark headed doeling!
Made sure no one else was in there all I felt was tissue.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...Your buck is one heck of a guy!! Congrats on the kid explosion!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

congrats..can't wait to see the pics


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

finally get to sit for a few minutes, Topline just had 2b 1d one of the fellers has deep loud voice.
Yep Auto Repeater done a good job. Pics in a day or two, oh no time for regular chores.
Lets see that was 4 does & a doz kids in 3 days, the rest in a few weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...can't wait to see them.... :thumb:


----------

